# Re labeling question



## guestsonly (Dec 3, 2013)

so im wondering if I but

tearaway tags

How do I do the relabeling?


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Lily,

Heat press your logo, washing instructions, size and go tagless!


----------



## guestsonly (Dec 3, 2013)

How am I suppose to know what put for washing instructions?


----------



## guestsonly (Dec 3, 2013)

do most screenprinters do heatpress to a is it a particular person only?


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

guestsonly said:


> How am I suppose to know what put for washing instructions?


Copy the info on the tag you just took off the t-shirt.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tiger24 said:


> Copy the info on the tag you just took off the t-shirt.


Actually, your washing instructions will depend on what decoration you're applying to the garment. For example, if you're doing rhinestones and you want the garment to be hand washed, say that in your instructions. If you're applying foil and want them to wash inside-out, say it.


----------



## Dougie Boy (Feb 18, 2013)

For the inside label, what is recommend to keep costs down but remain high quality or a professional look. 

Plastisol transfers- using a heat press

or just regular transfer sheets from a computer printer , cut out & press. The reason i ask , is this last method was mentioned & i thought it was interesting.

Thanks for your help.


----------

